# Series 2 installation with one satellite cable?



## pjade1 (Apr 10, 2010)

I am thinking of buying a series 2 dual tuner tivo but I only have one cable that goes to the satellite receiver and the installation instructions show that you must have another cable that goes to the tivo in. Do I have to have two separate cables, one for each, or can I still install it with one satellite cable in? I know I will only be able to use this as a single tuner because of the digital signal but I want to make sure I can install this with what I currently have.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

The series2 DT doesn't have a satellite tuner. You have to use it in conjunction with your satellite receiver. You connect the output from the receiver to the input of the Tivo and use an IR cable to change the channels on the receiver from the Tivo. You would need a second satellite receiver and a second line from your satellite to watch a different channel from what the Tivo is recording.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Actually, the Series 2 DT cannot make use of its second tuner other than with OTA or analog cable. There is no support for controlling a second satellite box.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

He would need the second satellite receiver independent of the Tivo to watch live TV on a different channel than the Tivo was recording.


----------



## pjade1 (Apr 10, 2010)

I know that I need to use the satellite receiver with the tivo but I don't think you are understanding my question. For installation purposes, it shows that the cable in goes to the satellite receiver, from there it shows the composite audio/video out on the satellite receiver to the tivo audio/video in. Next it shows the RF coax cable from the wall to the tivo RF in. I do not have a RF coax cable from the wall. I only have one cable that goes to the satellite receiver as it shows in the first step. I am looking at these instructions on the support section of tivo for installing the series 2 tivo to satellite. Sorry, I can not post the link since I am new here.

So my question is, can I install a tivo dvr to my satellite receiver without the RF coax cable to the tivo? I only have one cable not two as the instructions show. I hope I made this clear.


----------



## pjade1 (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh, I looked at the instructions again and it shows a satellite receiver and a cable box hooked up to the tivo. So can I assume since I am only hooking up the satellite that I only need one cable in to the satellite receiver and the composite cables from the satellite to the tivo and then to the tv? I would assume that I can just hook it up like the single tuner instructions show???


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Yes, that's right.


----------



## pjade1 (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the info. I went ahead and ordered a Tivo series 2 with a single tuner for my Directv receiver. I bought one on eBay with a lifetime subscription and verified this with Tivo first. I comes with everything I need to install it including the wireless USB adapter. I have never owned a Directv DVR or Tivo. I just couldn't see paying an extra bill each month and this was almost as cheap as paying the upfront lease price on a DVR but no extra monthly bills. I am excited to get this unit and install it now. The seller already informed me that he was in the process of contacting Tivo today so he could transfer it to me and he is shipping it today. Now, I will probably have to wait till Friday or Saturday when it arrives (sigh). Thanks for all your help. Linda


----------

